# ROK Manual Espresso Machine.........



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is pleased to announce its partnership with ROK Espresso machine.

The long awaited and anticipated manual espresso machine is now available through Coffee Omega.

NOW with 10 Year Guarantee









For a limited time we are also including *FREE MILK FROTHER WORTH £19*



*
*http://coffeeomega.co.uk/ROK%20Manual%20Espresso%20Machine


----------

